# C&C/suggestions for noob?



## Rye (Feb 17, 2016)

An acquaintance recently asked me to help him out with some camera advice and photography. During the winter months he hand crafts ulus, which are a type of knife, and jewelry from materials like walrus ivory and deer antler. I haven't done much of this type of photography so I was up for a new challenge. It was great fun and I would like to do more.

I'm sharing a few of my best photos from the session. C&C wanted.

Edit: I thought people might wonder so: I was using a Canon 6D, 7D, 100mm f/2.8 macro, 50mm f/1.4, a couple of flashes off camera on stands with umbrella.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2016)

The main issue I see is that they all seem somewhat under-exposed.  I like the composition and styling, but I would like to see them brighter.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2016)

What he said^
Underexposed and undersharpened.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 18, 2016)

Rye said:


> An acquaintance recently asked me to help him out with some camera advice and photography. During the winter months he hand crafts ulus, which are a type of knife, and jewelry from materials like walrus ivory and deer antler. I haven't done much of this type of photography so I was up for a new challenge. It was great fun and I would like to do more.
> 
> I'm sharing a few of my best photos from the session. C&C wanted.
> 
> Edit: I thought people might wonder so: I was using a Canon 6D, 7D, 100mm f/2.8 macro, 50mm f/1.4, a couple of flashes off camera on stands with umbrella.



Below product is partially made of elk antler.


----------



## fmw (Mar 18, 2016)

In terms of technique, you need to pay more attention to your depth of field.   Clients normally want products all in focus from front to back.  There are some earrings that have the the studs out of focus.  There is no need for that.  Stop that lens down.  Yes the images are underexposed. 

For small products like this you would do well to buy or set up a light tent.  It will allow you to control contrast better.  The second image has a laminated wood thingie with a distracting reflection that goes the length of the product.  The light tent will help you control that sort of thing.  You're on the way.  Keep shooting.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Mar 20, 2016)

fmw said:


> In terms of technique, you need to pay more attention to your depth of field.   Clients normally want products all in focus from front to back.  There are some earrings that have the the studs out of focus.  There is no need for that.  Stop that lens down.  Yes the images are underexposed.
> 
> For small products like this you would do well to buy or set up a light tent.  It will allow you to control contrast better.  The second image has a laminated wood thingie with a distracting reflection that goes the length of the product.  The light tent will help you control that sort of thing.  You're on the way.  Keep shooting.



Post photo of you product photography on smooth non metallic subjects !
Let


fmw said:


> In terms of technique, you need to pay more attention to your depth of field.   Clients normally want products all in focus from front to back.  There are some earrings that have the the studs out of focus.  There is no need for that.  Stop that lens down.  Yes the images are underexposed.
> 
> For small products like this you would do well to buy or set up a light tent.  It will allow you to control contrast better.  The second image has a laminated wood thingie with a distracting reflection that goes the length of the product.  The light tent will help you control that sort of thing.  You're on the way.  Keep shooting.



Fred why don't you post some of your product photography of non metallic
smooth surfaced products.

And for the blind,  the ( thingy ) has a cube of billiard chalk in it.
Maybe its some kind of chalk holder .
I guess you never played pool .
or seen anyone play pool on TV .


----------



## fmw (Mar 20, 2016)

I used to play pool a lot in college.  I never used a chalk holder.  That is certainly a fancy one.  But the light tent could prevent that reflection completely.  For the OP, the light tent is a way of surrounding the product with translucent material and then lighting the material rather than the product. It sheds light on the product from all directions to control reflections and contrast.   I once used a surplus WWII parachute as a light tent to shoot a custom car so they can be quite large.   My tabletop product tent is about 2 feet square.  It is lit with a couple of small strobes.  You can buy them or make them.

I think I'll pass on posting product photos.  Most of them belong to clients.  While I have the right to publish them, the idea might not appeal to clients.


----------



## JacobPhoto (Mar 28, 2016)

Umbrella is not a good choice for product photography. But I see some Paul C Buff stuff on your BTS image. Their softboxes are quite good, you can place two of these on the sides. Also you can locate your object on a sill and use soft daylight with a reflector. It will give the same result as if you use really large softbox.


----------

